# When does it become too tacky?



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know that I'd ever think I had too much Halloween stuff out but then again every year I add more stuff and think it's still not enough. Do they have rehab for people like me?????


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think scale or number of items have anything to do with being tacky. Tackiness is usually from throwing everything together in a hodge podge without any rhyme or reason and without creating a scene. You mention that your neighbor has at least 50 pumpkins outside and that it looks tacky, but I bet if your neighbor took those same pumpkins and arranged them by height and lined them up along the borders of his/her property or in rows at the front of the house that it would probably look pretty good. If you properly display everything you have and successfully create whatever vibe you're going for, then it doesn't look bad. If you're looking at your setup and second guessing whether you've successfully "set the scene" then you probably have too many items on display or haven't arranged them appropriately yet.

To me this is a yard with a lot going on and it looks amazing:









This is a yard with a lot going on that looks tacky:


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I myself, been accused of having too much stuff in my haunt (L), can relate somehow. My mentality, is no, you can never go too much. Why? 

BECAUSE THE KIDS LOVES IT. 

The faces of kids and parents, amazed, spending almost hours just looking at my haunt, justifies it. I have families, that comes every night, just to see if we added one new props that night. Some kids knows more my own props better than I do sometimes (L). I had one kid, he named every single props we had!

Heck, I know many haunters make fun of my haunt, but like I mentionned, if you ever come to my haunt, you will be like a kid in a candy store. 

JM




PS: also, weather plans A HUGE FACTOR how a haunt is set up...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I think what qualifies as tacky lies in the eyes of the beholder. I don't know if I could actually call a Halloween display "tacky" myself as I can appreciate both a distinct theme and a hodgepodge display. Actually the only area my husband and I differ is that he likes cutesy stuff and I'm more into realistic and spooky. I deal with it and usually display the cutesy stuff too.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I have about 100 pumpkins, on average. Tacky halloween? No such thing. I appreciate anyone who puts an effort in decorating. I live in a halloween decorating desert, so anytime I see any halloween house I'm happy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

I did pass a house today and it was just a random assortment that made no sense. Like 5 blow ups and just random decorations. It kinda made me ehhh


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Tacky" is a relative term. Everyone has a different opinion of it. I'm with osenator on this one - if you love it, and the people who come to see it love it, then it's good. My mom hated how my Halloween decorations made the house look when I was a teenager and started decorating without her input... But I liked how it looked, and the TOTs did, too. Was it cheesy and tacky? Probably. But it was fun.


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

November 1st.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

If hubby thinks its tacky tell him to fix it. If he declines then you know its fine and he just is not into decorating. My wife is that way Too


----------



## ZombieChihuahua (Sep 24, 2013)

Kardec251985 said:


> I don't think scale or number of items have anything to do with being tacky. Tackiness is usually from throwing everything together in a hodge podge without any rhyme or reason and without creating a scene. You mention that your neighbor has at least 50 pumpkins outside and that it looks tacky, but I bet if your neighbor took those same pumpkins and arranged them by height and lined them up along the borders of his/her property or in rows at the front of the house that it would probably look pretty good. If you properly display everything you have and successfully create whatever vibe you're going for, then it doesn't look bad. If you're looking at your setup and second guessing whether you've successfully "set the scene" then you probably have too many items on display or haven't arranged them appropriately yet.
> 
> To me this is a yard with a lot going on and it looks amazing:
> 
> ...


This is how I feel as well.

My neighbors always put up the tackiest Halloween and Christmas displays in their front yard. No rhyme, reason, or theme. It always looks like someone vomited about 15 blow up decorations (everything from Winnie the Pooh to the ghost train), 100 little scarecrows, spider webs on everything, random strings of lights, etc, etc. It's TERRIBLE.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

ZombieChihuahua said:


> Kardec251985 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think scale or number of items have anything to do with being tacky. Tackiness is usually from throwing everything together in a hodge podge without any rhyme or reason and without creating a scene. You mention that your neighbor has at least 50 pumpkins outside and that it looks tacky, but I bet if your neighbor took those same pumpkins and arranged them by height and lined them up along the borders of his/her property or in rows at the front of the house that it would probably look pretty good. If you properly display everything you have and successfully create whatever vibe you're going for, then it doesn't look bad. If you're looking at your setup and second guessing whether you've successfully "set the scene" then you probably have too many items on display or haven't arranged them appropriately yet.
> ...


Yes, I agree! I really hate seeing 50 random blowups. I have one. ..its small and on my porch.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If this thread was more along the lines of describing what you don't like to use in your own display, then that's fine, but please don't post images of other people's displays solely to poke fun or tear them down. That's not in the spirit of the forum and definitely dangerous in hurting someone that might happen to be a member on here.

I'm not sure that calling someone else's display "tacky" is quite a nice road to go down. We all love to decorate and as others have already mentioned, tacky is a subjective term - what one person loves another might hate. As long as you're happy with YOUR display, try not to worry too much over what other people do or do not do.

There's plenty of room for all types of displays out there and no need to bash or name-call.

Ultimately the thing that matters most is how much fun you have decorating your own space, and how much the kids enjoy experiencing it.


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

When it wins the Griswolds award!!!!!!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

How can any Halloween decorating be considered tacky when the holiday's iconic colors involve orange and purple?


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

ZombieChihuahua said:


> This is how I feel as well.
> 
> My neighbors always put up the tackiest Halloween and Christmas displays in their front yard. No rhyme, reason, or theme. It always looks like someone vomited about 15 blow up decorations (everything from Winnie the Pooh to the ghost train), 100 little scarecrows, spider webs on everything, random strings of lights, etc, etc. It's TERRIBLE.


About three years ago "Christmas Vomit" became a recognized decorating style.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

kissedazombieandlikedit said:


> When it wins the Griswolds award!!!!!!


Very true. lol


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

I like my display. I guess I'm just letting my hubby get to me. He loves Halloween. I guess just not as much as i do. He prefers Fall decor over the Halloween stuff. I will get him to love it as much as i do... some day.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well, I don't judge, especially at Halloween or Christmas. I just love anyone that tries at all. So many people just don't bother...or hang a simple wreath or skeleton on their doors. When it comes to decorating, I am like, "Bring It!" I love spirited decorating and what looks beautiful to me, may look tacky to others.... Luckily what other people think of my decorations never really registers with me. As long it pleases me and I think it looks good....I am happy.
Go ahead....tear my decorations to pieces....


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

ALWAYS Go big or don't bother, my reasonsing in life.

I called my own haunt many times "Where the Spirit of Halloween vomited everywhere"! 

And I do reffer myself and quote "CLARK GRISWALL" a lot, as my wife does too (L)...

Just yesterday, 3 kids ran up to me as I arrived home, asking when we are starting to decorate. Even a few neighbors also stopped as we came home Sunday,asking when we are starting. I think I have the entire neighborhood on the edge (L).


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*NEVER!!!!* IMHO Christmas is beautiful, Easter is sweet and Halloween... well anything goes!!! That being said I do agree with some of the previous posts in that it's not about how much, but about how it's done. Just throwing up a bunch of random props up just for the sake of decorating is not as effective as trying to create vignettes or even a story. As a professional designer I can't stress enough the importance of giving the eye places to rest. Never under estimate the terror of dark spaces.
Remember these are only my thoughts. In the end what ultimately what matters is that you like it!!!!!! That is what makes this such a cool and beloved holiday. Just do what makes your heart sing and have fun with it.


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

Well, first off, even the most tacky, overdone Halloween decor is better than no decor at all.

That said, I think "quality over quantity" applies to an extent. I'd much rather see one cool, realistic, well done prop than 30 stakes with sheets and paper masks on them.


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

Kardec251985 said:


> I don't think scale or number of items have anything to do with being tacky. Tackiness is usually from throwing everything together in a hodge podge without any rhyme or reason and without creating a scene. You mention that your neighbor has at least 50 pumpkins outside and that it looks tacky, but I bet if your neighbor took those same pumpkins and arranged them by height and lined them up along the borders of his/her property or in rows at the front of the house that it would probably look pretty good. If you properly display everything you have and successfully create whatever vibe you're going for, then it doesn't look bad. If you're looking at your setup and second guessing whether you've successfully "set the scene" then you probably have too many items on display or haven't arranged them appropriately yet.
> 
> To me this is a yard with a lot going on and it looks amazing:
> 
> ...


Spot on. I always say "to each their own" and just that fact that you're decorating is great in itself. I however need to have a theme or idea in mind when I decorate. I am also a fanatic about how my props look. I will not put a prop out if I don't love it.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Until the day Osenator says it's tacky, Bon Ton Roule


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I was thinking, being cruel as a joke, just put a few cute cardboard tombstones and cheap cute skulls I got in my last haul on my front yard, until this weekend. I wonder how everyone would react. (L)

Also, about thoses pics I posted earlier... I doubled my collection since then...


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

osenator said:


> I was thinking, being cruel as a joke, just put a few cute cardboard tombstones and cheap cute skulls I got in my last haul on my front yard, until this weekend. I wonder how everyone would react. (L)
> 
> Also, about thoses pics I posted earlier... I doubled my collection since then...


wow osenator have u considered a double decker yard haunt?

amk


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

To me, just about ANY decorating is better than no decorating. I'll happily take my Halloween spirit any way it comes.

I even like both example pics in Kardec251985's post on page one... even though I am sure that pic #2 look's less than wonderful in the daytime.  At least the homeowners put in effort to do _something._ To me, unless something is truly in bad taste, it's all good!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I am going to put a sign into my yard, to any neighbors who need some tombstones and props for their yard, to come see me, to come borrow them, as I have too much stuff to put into 3 yards I already use. I want to try to decorate the entire street, if possible. 

Imagine how cool it would be for kids, seeing an entire huge street, fully haunted? 

I'll do my best to make it happen! I'll even go drop pamplets into my streets next week.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> If this thread was more along the lines of describing what you don't like to use in your own display, then that's fine, but please don't post images of other people's displays solely to poke fun or tear them down. That's not in the spirit of the forum and definitely dangerous in hurting someone that might happen to be a member on here.
> 
> I'm not sure that calling someone else's display "tacky" is quite a nice road to go down. We all love to decorate and as others have already mentioned, tacky is a subjective term - what one person loves another might hate. As long as you're happy with YOUR display, try not to worry too much over what other people do or do not do.
> 
> ...



 Well said Frankie's Girl!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Interesting question to think about. Hmm... I agree that I'm pleased when people make any attempts at Halloween decorating, since I think it's great for people to get into the spirit. But, I also like to look at decorations that do seem to have a general theme going or that look tied together somehow. For my hubby and I, we started small & rather randomly, just buying things we liked and that were in our budget, but as we put things out each year, things seemed disconnected because they WERE pretty random. Finally we decided that our graveyard would be our focus and if things didn't quite fit or go in that general direction, we wouldn't buy it. This has made things look better for our haunt, in MY opinion. I feel like I'm not looking at one random thing after another but instead have an overall cohesive look. 

However, this does not stop my Dad from thinking that anything & everything "Halloween" is our taste, and he continues to pick up random stuff for us at yard sales & thrift stores all the time. The thought is nice, but he clearly feels differently about what HE thinks is tacky versus what I do! 

Whatever floats your boat, right? Totally agree with the "If you love it, then it works" mentality!


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

In my opinion, it's too tacky when you fill your yard with a bunch of airblown inflatables. I have two and they still kind of make me cringe because they take away from the scaryness of my home haunt. But some neighbors put out tons in their yard and I think it's tackyness maximus.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

My wife forces me to use the inflatables in our haunt (L). Not by choice!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ROFL Here I am! Go ahead. I can take it. 500 blowmolds and 50 inflatables in my yard. I guess that makes me the Queen of Tacky. An honor I gladly accept, because kids LOVE it and that is all that matters.

Happy Halloween everyone, whether you have one carved pumpkin or a yard full of kitsch. I salute you!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Reading a lot of the posts in this thread is depressing to me. I'm sure a lot of people would call my display "hodgepodge".


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

It seems most people in my neighborhood just do not get into decorating. I would love to see over abundance than nothing...at least there is effort involved.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I would be thrilled to death if any of our neighbors decorated at all! Go ahead! Fill the street with inflatables and string lights, PLEASE?!? BRING ON THE HALLOWEEN VOMIT!!!

And can I ask...why the prejudice against inflatables? I have two for Halloween. Kids LOVE them, and parents love that they can take a photo of their child next to something festive that doesn't scare the child. I know on a couple of other threads it has been asked if members cater their haunt to a certain age group, and some comments have been along the lines of, 'If the child is scared, then the parent can decide to pass up my haunt.' As the only house that decorates for blocks on one side of a grade school, I'll keep using my inflatables to attract the small group of trick-or-treaters I can get! I wanted to go haunted house this year with ghosts galore. And yeah, I love the props I've invested in. But if nobody came down our block at all because all the parents decided it was too scary and all the little kids are shaking and pulling away, I'd be bummed.

Maybe somebody should start an inflatables group.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I like themes because that's what *I* like, not to mention we just don't have the room for a ton of props. But you can bet that if I was able to visit a more 'hodgepodge' yard, I'd be there for hours looking at every little thing, till the homeowners would have to politely pry me loose to get rid of me.

People having different styles is not a bad thing. Some are just going to appeal to us more than others because they're closer to our own style, and therefore have that resonance of recognition, plus provide immediate and obvious inspiration for our own ideas. But we can get revelations and insights from looking at other people's completely opposite takes on it too. Maybe in amongst the hodgepodge chaos (or the themed restriction) you'll spot a way of doing things that had never occurred to you before, because it was born out of that type of energy and structure. So then you adapt that idea - play with it and make it your own. Maybe you're not afraid to loosen up your theme a bit, because you see things that you thought wouldn't work together actually do. Or you decide you kind of like the idea of a story, and then you create some kind of flow or narrative or interaction between some of your props. 

Even if you don't find yourself getting those kinds of inspirations, worst come to worst it'll help you define your own feel for what you would like to do just by making explicit for you what it is you *don't* like about "X". But getting new ideas seems more fun to me. 

For instance, thanks to His and Hearse's post (thank you!), I've got a whole new thought stirring around in there right now, something about rows of paper masks on stakes, or maybe scribbly children's drawings come to life... just don't know how it would take shape yet.

So even some people's discards, other people are going to like! That's why this forum is great - you see and hear things that maybe didn't occur naturally to you, or that you don't think do anything for you at first, but then they get the ideas flowing...


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hilda said:


> ROFL Here I am! Go ahead. I can take it. 500 blowmolds and 50 inflatables in my yard. I guess that makes me the Queen of Tacky. An honor I gladly accept, because kids LOVE it and that is all that matters.
> Happy Halloween everyone, whether you have one carved pumpkin or a yard full of kitsch. I salute you!


 That's a great attitude Hilda , I hope you and your trick or treaters have a fun Halloween .



talkingcatblues said:


> People having different styles is not a bad thing. Some are just going to appeal to us more than others because they're closer to our own style, and therefore have that resonance of recognition, plus provide immediate and obvious inspiration for our own ideas. But we can get revelations and insights from looking at other people's completely opposite takes on it too. Maybe in amongst the hodgepodge chaos (or the themed restriction) you'll spot a way of doing things that had never occurred to you before, because it was born out of that type of energy and structure. So then you adapt that idea - play with it and make it your own. Maybe you're not afraid to loosen up your theme a bit, because you see things that you thought wouldn't work together actually do. Or you decide you kind of like the idea of a story, and then you create some kind of flow or narrative or interaction between some of your props.
> 
> That's why this forum is great - you see and hear things that maybe didn't occur naturally to you, or that you don't think do anything for you at first, but then they get the ideas flowing...


 Well said talkingcatblues .


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

To address the original question though, yeah, if it's both your house, and you both care about what goes out, you're going to have to reach some kind of compromise. Bleah, compromise.  

So how do the people where there's more than one active haunter involved agree on what happens each year? Where it's not just idea person and grunt labor - people who both have strong ideas but clashing tastes? Or maybe one person comes up with a general theme but the other person wants to add their ideas to that?

Fennyann, does your husband read on here at all? Are there maybe pictures of yards on here with a ton of props like you enjoy, but that have some kind of organization that would appeal to him?


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

theundeadofnight said:


> Well said talkingcatblues .


Thanks.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Kardec251985 said:


> I don't think scale or number of items have anything to do with being tacky. Tackiness is usually from throwing everything together in a hodge podge without any rhyme or reason and without creating a scene. You mention that your neighbor has at least 50 pumpkins outside and that it looks tacky, but I bet if your neighbor took those same pumpkins and arranged them by height and lined them up along the borders of his/her property or in rows at the front of the house that it would probably look pretty good. If you properly display everything you have and successfully create whatever vibe you're going for, then it doesn't look bad. If you're looking at your setup and second guessing whether you've successfully "set the scene" then you probably have too many items on display or haven't arranged them appropriately yet.
> 
> To me this is a yard with a lot going on and it looks amazing:
> 
> ...


Great post! I feel the same way.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

World of Fright said:


> Great post! I feel the same way.


i agree with this, but one thing that is worth mentioning: i'm not sure when it comes to halloween that there is such thing as "tacky." i like a display that seems more "put together," so to me, that second picture does look tacky. but that's very subjective...to say that there's an objective "tackiness" sorta misses the point of halloween.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I read this whole post..I am one that used to would have said a hodge podge of things just thrown everywhere or to much that you cant focus on anything ..I would have called that "tacky" BUT , the town I live in..I swear, nobody decorates anymore..I went to the grocery store yesterday and I saw a house..it made no sense but they had decorated the front porch and I told my son..look, Halloween!! I am just so happy that anyone here would even attempt decorating, besides me that I will NEVER judge how they do it! So bring on the inflatables, the 1000 blow molds, the spider webs hanging all over from the rain..bring on the strings of purple lights showing the cords, the masses of tombstones blown over from the wind and the over crowded front yards! I commend you ALL, Halloween Lovers!!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

dane82 said:


> i agree with this, but one thing that is worth mentioning: i'm not sure when it comes to halloween that there is such thing as "tacky." i like a display that seems more "put together," so to me, that second picture does look tacky. but that's very subjective...to say that there's an objective "tackiness" sorta misses the point of halloween.


Yeah I wouldn't say there's an objective tackiness either. I definitely agree that tackiness, no matter how tacky, is totally subjective. 

Although I will say that, down here where I am, not a whole lot of people really decorate for Halloween. At least NOTHING like they do back up in my old Philly area. I would much rather prefer some tacky decorations over nothing any day.


----------



## kk83 (Aug 3, 2013)

We are fairly conservative with our Halloween decor just because it's a lot of work to mix it with the fall decor that's already out without the themes looking like a jumbled mess. I think it's all in the display and the execution. I've seen some homes that have a ton of things they're working with but they were all mixed as if they had a design in place for each item they picked. I sort of follow that rule - sticking to a theme per year and that helps me keep my purchases in check and everything works.


----------



## Baylor (Sep 28, 2013)

I think Halloween IS tacky and I freaking love it. Personally I like to go with a theme that looks more put together as opposed to random objects everywhere, but those random objects everywhere are definitely what made me excited as a kid, and that's what it's really all about - the kids.

That being said, I have a few Halloween parties at my house and cater to adults so I go with more of an adult theme and more of a "mature" look. But come Halloween night, damn rights I'll have 200 pumpkins lining my driveway and another 200 at every corner of my house.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I would much rather see a house lit up with "tacky" mismatched lights, blow molds and inflatables ( not a fan personally), and whatever else they want to throw at it... instead of the rows and rows of dark, no-decorations at all houses I usually see. Even if it is not my personal taste, I applaud any effort to celebrate Halloween. Besides, just because it isn't magazine worthy doesn't mean that it won't bring a smile to somebody's face...and that is what it's all about for me.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Here – I was thinking about this on the way home, trying to define what it is that I like about the yards that look like ‘the Spirit of Halloween vomited everywhere.’

I *prefer* the yard that has the Haunted Mansion look, with the carefully planned theme, with the beautiful spacing that leads your eye from one surprise to the next, and draws you into its world. That’s my ambition – that’s what I want for my own display. I love that yard. But I love the other yard too, that looks like someone took the entire contents of a Halloween shop, dumped it out and stirred it with a stick, and then threw lights over it. And here’s why -


On the years when we’ve not done a yard display, a lot of times what we do is get dressed up and take our nieces to a parade in town. It’s pretty much pitched to kids, and they close down most of the avenue for it. It’s not a very organized parade. Anyone who wants can march. People jump in and out of it throughout the route wherever they feel like it. All the stores give out candy, and there are kids running everywhere, in and out of the shops, across the road. 

A lot of the costumes are in the crowd, on the onlookers. The whole time you’re there you’re spinning around, trying to see everything. Someone dressed as a cow talking to Dracula. A whole glowing Tron family, from parents who I suspect must work in the creative arts, down to a toddler in the same neon-lit suit. A girl in a cardboard box painted as a cab – she’s the driver. A dad dressed as a zookeeper holding a baby dressed as a lion. A kid wrapped in a couple of loose lengths of toilet paper who I’m thinking must be a mummy? - don’t know if his older brother who’s walking alongside helped him with his costume as a joke, or that’s exactly what a mummy looks like for him, but he’s got a grin on him like a split watermelon, proud as can be. There’s store-bought costumes and costumes that look like they took weeks to think up and make. There’s costumes like the teenager who looks like maybe he originally thought it wouldn’t be cool to wear one but he changed his mind at the last minute and dug through his closet to join his friends as a zombie baseball player in his team uniform with lipstick blood all over his face. And they’re all great. It’s mass chaos, and it’s great.


That’s what Halloween yards are like for me. I love a yard that’s got a theme, that’s say all zombies, with victims and scenes, and great lighting, and a tipped-over barrel overflowing with toxic waste that hints how the situation might have come to be. I’d love a street with a theme, where a couple of neighbors got together and *all* planned to do zombies. That would be great, like being in a movie - you’d get chased from house to house, really feel immersed, like you couldn’t escape. So wonderful - so much potential for props and scares and details. 


After that though I want to go to the next street over, and see the crazy neon inflatable cat. And the yard next to that has the cardboard graveyard and the blowmold pumpkins. And the real live pirate ship with the musical show. And the yard with all the random crazy crud, that has a skeleton ghost draped in black cloth attached to a rope that’s looped over the tree branch, so that it hangs in the middle of the street – I love that skeleton ghost. If the whole yard is zombies, that’s great. And if the whole street was zombies, that would be great too. But what if you were assigned a theme for Halloween? What if every house had to do zombies? A whole world of zombies would be interesting. But it wouldn’t be Halloween.


That’s what it is about Halloween, that makes it different than the other holidays. The other holidays are about doing things *together.* We all eat turkey (or tofurky), we all (hopefully) exchange presents. That’s cool too – having a sense of community, of togetherness. Tradition and familiarity, coming together as people doing the same things, even though we’re in our own individual homes. But Halloween is different. That’s the point of it, is that it’s different. The kids at the parade or the ones out trick or treating – they aren’t wearing school uniforms. They’re not wearing sweatshirts with corporate logos, or the right sneakers, carefully chosen or picked out by their parents to help them blend in with each other, to *not* stand out, to fit in. They’re wearing whatever they want to wear. They’re being whatever they want to be. All at once, in the same place, at the same time. It’s mass chaos, total lunacy. And that’s what those yards are too, the ones with the crazy crop of props that look like they sprang up randomly all over the place. I love the themed yards with their worlds and their stories. And I love the nutso yards with their insane explosions of every single prop that looked good in the store that year. The themed yards capture the magic of Halloween, the let’s pretend and the “what if?” The crazy yards capture the madness, the overload when it all breaks loose. And that’s what Halloween is. That’s why we need yard one, and yard two, and yard three – we need all of them, because unlike other holidays, Halloween is a disaster - a beautiful disaster. Halloween is a gorgeous, terrifying, out-of-control wonderful mess. That’s what Halloween gives us, and we need that. We need it.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry to go on so long. I guess I have a long commute. Plus really care about this.


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Going to throw my two cents in this, no offense to anyone else! I feel that within the Haunt community, there is a degree of snobbery. It's understandable; we make most of our own props, often painstakingly and meticulously, and so feel 'superior' to those with a yard full of inflatables or the like. 

I'm no fan of inflatables, they aren't my taste. But as talkingcatblues so eloquently put it, I applaud anyone who takes the time to decorate for the holiday. Any Halloween spirit is good by me. Plus tackiness is at best subjective; it's all a matter of your personal taste-- what would be too tacky for YOUR display might work well in someone else's.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Maybe a sense of "Community" is missing from Halloween because not everybody has seen a ghost, and if it is basically about death and the frightfulness of it, remember death is a very personal lonely experience that is terrifying to consider.. so we make fun of it with scary costumes and masks to give ourselves a laugh at the actual fear and terror itself.
Halloween IS THE MOST CREATIVE holiday ever dreamed up, and this in itself probably scares some certain people.
My big question reading all these posts on "Tackiness", is how can all of you tell that tacks are being used to hold up displays instead of nails?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I love this forum! Even if we disagree on what is a great haunt versus a tacky haunt, we are all united by our love of all things Halloween. I used to go for strictly spooky in my yard, but walking around my neighborhood every night in October (I have a dog), I started appreciating the various ways to decorate. The best haunt in my neighborhood, the one I aspire to, is an awesome cacophony of creepy and fun. He has tombstones and zombie groundbreakers and pumpkins together and yes an inflatable! - and it is Halloween magic!


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

osenator said:


> I am going to put a sign into my yard, to any neighbors who need some tombstones and props for their yard, to come see me, to come borrow them, as I have too much stuff to put into 3 yards I already use. I want to try to decorate the entire street, if possible.
> 
> Imagine how cool it would be for kids, seeing an entire huge street, fully haunted?
> 
> I'll do my best to make it happen! I'll even go drop pamplets into my streets next week.


Osenator, you had me thinking of that 'I've been BOO'D!' thread. Instead of just 'boo-ing' two neighbors, I thought about boo-ing as many as I could up and down my street with some of my older Halloween props to all. I have a small pumpkin inflatable with a witch hat that has never even seen the light of day out of the box. Somebody's little one might love it. And maybe if I boo them all, they might be inspired to decorate this year. Or at least put out the one prop I gave them!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

weeping angel said:


> osenator said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to put a sign into my yard, to any neighbors who need some tombstones and props for their yard, to come see me, to come borrow them, as I have too much stuff to put into 3 yards I already use. I want to try to decorate the entire street, if possible.
> ...


Those are cool ideas...and who knows, it may just be the little nudge they need to start their own collection or display!


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

Our cul-de-sac is known as the Halloween street, because my neighbor always has a fantastic display. Last year we went in together and did a two-yard display. He may well scale back this year, so I have to step up. I don't have a hodgepodge to put up, so I'm going with themes. I don't know if I'll ever truly have a lot of stuff to randomly put up, but you never know.
The only displays I don't like are when a homeowner simply goes and buys a ton of crap and randomly puts it up, apparently without thought. I know, everyone has to start somewhere, but when you just let your 6-year old place a bunch of inflatables and spiderwebs out there, it's a little embarrassing.
That said, however, younger kids can love those. Not quite so scary, and a lot to look at! That's why I do my best to withhold judgement on anyone's yard. After you've seen some good yards, though... it's tough not to.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you. Like I mentionned, IT's for the kids! I don't even think kids know what is tacky is! (L)

If I even see one single pumpking on someone's lawn or an inflatable, it gives me joy somehow. 

All I know, is when I was a kid, almost every houses decorated, we filled easily 2 pillow cases full, gone at 5:30pm, back at 9:30pm, best night of the year!

That is what I try to bring back to kids today. Them, having the best night of the year for them!


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Also, awesome lighting, Osenator! I love all the colored spotlights. And Hilda, you know I love (and envy!) your blow mold collection and how you repaint them!

Found this on Halloween Cottage's FB page today and thought this was the perfect thread to share:


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

There is no such thing as too many pumpkins. 50 just sounds like a start.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Halloween and the decorating it inspires is as personal as your underwear. Some types are constricting, but very popular and found to be very comfortable to those who wear them, other types are very loose and let the freak flag fly so to speak, again....very comfortable to the loosey goosey crowd. I personally don't care what type you wear as long as they aren't hurting anyone else. My....decorations....are like little art projects to me, they don't twirl, or boom, or jump, or scream, but they speak volumes about who and what I am. I love Halloween, I always have and I can find at least SOMETHING in common with virtually anyone else that loves it as well. I love that my neighborhood, with older homes unlike where we used to live, is filled with eclectic tastes and wildly different decorating styles. We've got the loud, brassy guy a couple blocks over with the halloween equivalent of the Griswald house, the little old lady around the corner with very cute, dainty blowmolds and classic cutouts in window and door, we have inflatable alley where three neighbors in a row are seemingly in a constant battle of blown air one-upsmanship, we have a myriad of stalks and bales with a ghost, a witch, a scarecrow..., or a bear (he's a hunter). We have a couple walkthroughs, we have the SPIRIT brigade, wayyyyy up the hill we have the "bigger boat" family...in ground pool, inflatable shark, hung over from Halloween party...Jimmy Buffett music, we have our own Ossie, like a Halloween cornucopia where a finely manicured yard once was and he's a helluva nice guy...just like Ossie seems to be and then there is me, quiet but friendly, great grill skills and an obsession with Rot like organic props. In the end it really is about the kids, putting our own imaginations to work so that for one night their neighborhood flirts with the fantastical majesty they see in their dreams. I've got my own style and my own goals that go along with it and there are far too many NAUNTERS with broomsticks too far up their @$$es who do nothing....for me to criticize other haunters who do more, or less, or way more in a different way than I do. Halloween is fun, should be fun, sit on the sidelines if you must, but know that I'll be shaking my head at you in disappointment, not the neighbor with 10000 orange LEDs and two dozen inflatables...he...is my brother.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm in the "I don't care what you have out...just decorate!" camp 
I have seen people say stuff about unrealistic cemeteries posted here over the years but if you look at one it is nothing but boring stones and flowers and neatly trimmed grass. I gave up worrying about details because the kids got bug-eyed over all the brite colored lights which certainly doesn't fit a cemetery.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Whatever "Works",...Works.
My haunted house has no bloody displays , no butcher shop, we don't chase people nor scream in their face, no Hollywood monster theme, no asylum, no torture, no whole house sound track, no fog machine, but whatever works, works and my house has been working for me for 26 years, open for house tours every night.. for 26 years!
I like my own "Ideas" and do them, Heaven help me! I'm a haunter and I don't buy other people's stuff or their ideas of how things should be.
Instead I scare people with nonsense and silly items found at any yard sale or dumpster, then laugh my butt off!
A few nights ago I scared a whole group of very nervous people and they were laughing, I was helplessly laughing almost to the point of collapsing !
Did I mention I usually scare people with all the lights "ON"?
(That way I get to enjoy their facial expressions!)-- Ravens Grin Inn-Mount Carroll, Illinois.


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

I see both sides of the argument. On one side of the equation, I love seeing well planned and well thought our haunts. One's that draw the eye from corner to corner and have a certain theme and flow to them. But as other members have stated, decorating for Halloween is about expressing your own style and tastes, and within your own budget. What ever floats your boat.

If you like it...build and the kids will come!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

weeping angel said:


> I would be thrilled to death if any of our neighbors decorated at all! Go ahead! Fill the street with inflatables and string lights, PLEASE?!? BRING ON THE HALLOWEEN VOMIT!!!
> 
> And can I ask...why the prejudice against inflatables? I have two for Halloween. Kids LOVE them, and parents love that they can take a photo of their child next to something festive that doesn't scare the child. I know on a couple of other threads it has been asked if members cater their haunt to a certain age group, and some comments have been along the lines of, 'If the child is scared, then the parent can decide to pass up my haunt.' As the only house that decorates for blocks on one side of a grade school, I'll keep using my inflatables to attract the small group of trick-or-treaters I can get! I wanted to go haunted house this year with ghosts galore. And yeah, I love the props I've invested in. But if nobody came down our block at all because all the parents decided it was too scary and all the little kids are shaking and pulling away, I'd be bummed.
> 
> Maybe somebody should start an inflatables group.


That's a good idea. I think deep down we all have our own preferences, be they tacky or otherwise. While I don't have any desire to use inflatables, I don't see a problem with them other than one peeve. Some places I've seen look like they prefer to use them simply because they require little effort on their part. But even worse, they just seem to neglect their display once they're up. I've seen filthy, broken, falling over and deformed blowups - how disappointing do you think that is for small kids? I feel like banging on their door and asking "why bother - you obviously don't have any Halloween pride so why don't you just crawl back in your hole!" (A little dramatic eh?) On the other hand, there's an older gentleman a few blocks away from me with a very small yard that is filled with inflatables at Halloween, some of them taller than his house! Many times I've seen him checking and testing his flock. It's obvious he cares about what he does and kids love his display. That is what makes this a great Halloween display to me because It's obviously tended with pride. 

On another note, I have to admit I'm no fan of inflatables used for Xmas decorating. It seems, around here anyways, that no-one leaves theirs inflated during the day. Thus in the day time, their houses looks like they have garbage strewn all over their lawns. I know it's anal but it drives me crazy! Of course many of these same houses keep icicle lights hanging from their gutters all year round. Now that is TACKY!


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

talkingcatblues said:


> To address the original question though, yeah, if it's both your house, and you both care about what goes out, you're going to have to reach some kind of compromise. Bleah, compromise.
> 
> So how do the people where there's more than one active haunter involved agree on what happens each year? Where it's not just idea person and grunt labor - people who both have strong ideas but clashing tastes? Or maybe one person comes up with a general theme but the other person wants to add their ideas to that?
> 
> Fennyann, does your husband read on here at all? Are there maybe pictures of yards on here with a ton of props like you enjoy, but that have some kind of organization that would appeal to him?


I think he browsed around on here. But he's not an active forum member. We can sit down and take a look at a few things. He's just a bit of a scrooge this year. In his defense though, we haev a lot going on this year. I'm just trying to make it enjoyable for us the best that I can. We had a chat last night, and he seems to understand where I am coming. We plan to put up more stuff this weekend.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

I really do appreciate everyone's input! I'm sure everyone's haunt is going to be fantastic. I don't want anyone to get the impression that I am bashing their haunt. I love everyone's creativity on this forum and we are all the best at what we do!


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree that it's about the tots. 
However, this is the first year that I've been hesitant to put out the happy fuzzy wuzzy decorations next to the scary and creepy looking stuff. 
For example, I have an inflatable skull and some not so scary cardboard cutouts that I always use, 
but this year I feel it does not fit the creepy vibe that I'm going for in my haunt.
That said, I happy just to see people celebrating, no matter what they use to decorate.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I try to do a theme each year. I may have boxes and boxes of Halloween items, but it doesn't mean that I put everything out. I only put out what matches the theme for that year. If you are concerned that the yard looks too busy, you might look at your props from a different perspective. Leave the ones that don't "fit" in the box this year.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

dawnski said:


> I try to do a theme each year. I may have boxes and boxes of Halloween items, but it doesn't mean that I put everything out. I only put out what matches the theme for that year. If you are concerned that the yard looks too busy, you might look at your props from a different perspective. Leave the ones that don't "fit" in the box this year.


That is something that I'm finally realizing....Just because I have it, does not mean that I have to use it.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

osenator said:


> My wife forces me to use the inflatables in our haunt (L). Not by choice!


To all inflatable loving and blow mold loving Halloween decorators:

I apologize if any offense was taken by my comment saying they were tacky. I only personally find them tacky, and only in extreme numbers (ie tons of them filling every available space in a yard) and I am just one person with one opinion that doesn't matter. I'm sure an equal amount of people would find my display tacky in thier opinions. Bottom line: Do what you want, do what you love and enjoy Halloween as much as possible any way you feel like it. 
Warm Regards,
Me


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought of doing this, but then, my haunt would not have the shock value it has and the "HOLY CRAP, SOO MUCH STUFF!!" moment of someone seeing my haunt! (L) 

Anyone who says I have too much stuff, will be the ones who will spend more time looking at my Haunt, go figure (L). 

Like mention, many have great joy into seeing my haunt, spendings 15 to 30 minutes each time they come, just to make sure they didn't miss one single prop.
It's always a nice ego-boost when I am in the kitchen, doing dishes, and I look out the window and I see a small crowd in front of my cemetary. Love it! 

I do promise this year, to be way more organised into scenes, but again, WEATHER plays a huge part. Almost every Halloween, we scramble putting anything anywhere, due to storms, snow and hurricans. This suck big time.

JM

ANd for Inflatables, I think they don't fit in my haunt, but I don't mind them much, as I seen kids loving them too. Also, they are very easy to see from affar, as a great tool to get people to come see your haunt!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I feel the same way about Halloween decorations as I do about Christmas lights. I love Christmas lights. I love over-the-top, fill-your-yard displays that take a week to put up. Blowmold nativity set next to ice skating penguins? Awesome. A rainbow of LED lights that blink in time to Jingle Bells? Beautiful. Sixteen Santas on the roof? Always room for more. I love to go check out these displays around town. What do I put up on my own house? A simple row of colored C9s, and a fresh wreath on the door. Because I love understated and tasteful decorations too.

Halloween is no different. I want an uncluttered, cohesive looking haunt. There are certain items, like inflatables and string lights, that I wouldn't use because they don't fit my vision. But I love seeing them on neighbor's houses. I love walking the street at night and taking in all the color and light. Anything that amazes children and inspires a passion for the holiday is just fine with me!


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

JLWII2000 said:


> To all inflatable loving and blow mold loving Halloween decorators:
> 
> I apologize if any offense was taken by my comment saying they were tacky. I only personally find them tacky, and only in extreme numbers (ie tons of them filling every available space in a yard) and I am just one person with one opinion that doesn't matter. I'm sure an equal amount of people would find my display tacky in thier opinions. Bottom line: Do what you want, do what you love and enjoy Halloween as much as possible any way you feel like it.
> Warm Regards,
> Me


JLW, no offense taken whatsoever. I promise! I mean that from the bottom of my inflatable heart. 

And I agree with PoCoHauntGal in that even I feel sad when I see a broken inflatable drooping for days. PCHG, we set our inflatables to a timer from dusk til dawn to conserve on power. One gripe I do have about them is the dead patches of lawn they leave behind. Ah, well...the price we pay!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We do put some inflatables for Christmas too, and last year, we had a huge pinguin, but it literally got decapitated by the snow removal company. I found the head buried in snow, beside the body. Was it an accident? (L)


----------



## ZombieChihuahua (Sep 24, 2013)

> On another note, I have to admit I'm no fan of inflatables used for Xmas decorating. It seems, around here anyways, that no-one leaves theirs inflated during the day. Thus in the day time, their houses looks like they have garbage strewn all over their lawns. I know it's anal but it drives me crazy! Of course many of these same houses keep icicle lights hanging from their gutters all year round. Now that is TACKY!
> 
> View attachment 175475


This is my biggest issue with the inflatables- they look terrible when they're deflated and laying in the yard! Our neighbors always have at least 10-15 inflatables for both Halloween and Christmas, and by the end of December their yard is DEAD. They just leave the inflatables spread out in their grass like bags of trash during the day, and it's not even nice enough looking to be considered tacky. I'd much rather a large random assortment of what I'd consider to be "tacky" over a "trash bag" theme!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

tack·y 2 (tk)
adj.tack·i·er, tack·i·est Informal 
1. Neglected and in a state of disrepair: a tacky old cabin in the woods.
2. a. Lacking style or good taste; tawdry: tacky clothes.
b. Distasteful or offensive; tasteless: a tacky remark.

OK so I will provide you with an example of a tacky holiday display (by definition). Can you imagine what kind of nutcase lives here?!
This is... slam on your brakes, kids squealing kind of 'tacky'.
Buhaaa haaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
(Yes. This is my house, and as I post this, I am laughing so hard I am crying.) 
C'mon folks. Once you put ANYTHING out past a haybale, some mums and a real pumpkin, I think you enter into the the Twilight Tacky Zone...


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Hilda said:


> C'mon folks. Once you put ANYTHING out past a haybale, some mums and a real pumpkin, I think you enter into the the Twilight Tacky Zone...
> 
> View attachment 175511


Well, then I am an official member of the Twilight Tacky Zone club! And proud of it!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Now see, I love Halloween because it CAN be tacky! I do a much more subdued and traditional xmas, so Halloween lets me have fun with stuff I otherwise wouldn't touch  

but, mine is pretty subdued compared to many of our members LOLOLOL


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Someone on another list called my display tacky several years ago. Partly because I had a tiny yard that was chock full of tombstones, and probably also because I had two characters that were sort of out of place in it. Not that witches and vampires can't be in cemeteries--or reapers for that matter, but I guess it rubbed them the wrong way. Oh well! I never did see their haunt, no photos offered besides the facade of the maze. Hmmm. I guess I didn't get a lesson on what is not tacky, from them. haha

People will complain about anything. Some of us complain when people only put out fall decorations. Some complain about gore. Or clowns, esp. if they're afraid of them. Inflatables. The list goes on and on.

I used to be more vocal about what I didn't like to see, but honestly, now I just like to see that people participate. Maybe I'm getting old.  

Besides, I used to be a "never have a blow mold" kind of person, till last year when I inherited my parents' Christmas blow molds, and Mom told me how much they meant to her. See, my dad always complained about them, but one year, they were all stolen. He himself went all over town looking for them, because a whole bunch of people had theirs stolen too. They were told that it was a prank and they were just dumped somewhere. I had no idea. Then I saw my 2 yr old hugging them when I brought them home from her storage unit. Now I'm hooked!

Tastes change. All that really matters is that you like it, and your ToTs enjoy it, too.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

lairmistress said:


> someone on another list called my display tacky several years ago. Partly because i had a tiny yard that was chock full of tombstones, and probably also because i had two characters that were sort of out of place in it. Not that witches and vampires can't be in cemeteries--or reapers for that matter, but i guess it rubbed them the wrong way. Oh well! I never did see their haunt, no photos offered besides the facade of the maze. Hmmm. I guess i didn't get a lesson on what is not tacky, from them. Haha
> 
> people will complain about anything. Some of us complain when people only put out fall decorations. Some complain about gore. Or clowns, esp. If they're afraid of them. Inflatables. The list goes on and on.
> 
> ...


definitely agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A few years ago there was an inflatable on-line that Ever Haunter would love to own. It was in France. An inflatable Cathedral with spires, and maybe 60 foot high!
Inside it had inflatable pews, and organ. It was made for those wanted to use it for their wedding.
How amazing it could be for an October!
You may have to find an inflatable Hunchback too!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Also, I've seen displays using items that are on my dislike list that were done very well. When I post my dislike list in threads, it's not that I think other people have bad taste, I just don't incorporate those things into my own display.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Hilda You are amazing! I am blown away when I see your pics. I love the little world you create in your displays.Have you ever looked at your house on google earth when your displays are out? I bet your house glows. Nothing that glorious could be tacky


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My first response to the thread title is "NEVAR!" IMHO, I'd rather see "tacky" than nothing. I'd rather see a yard FULL of glittered inflatables than nothing. Not that glittered inflatables are tacky, I just combined the 2 things that people here seem to not like.

If one kid is scared, or even better that kid is NOT scared even though he's/she's 5 & should be, is inspired or keeps coming back, I'm good.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> My first response to the thread title is "NEVAR!" IMHO, I'd rather see "tacky" than nothing. I'd rather see a yard FULL of glittered inflatables than nothing. Not that glittered inflatables are tacky, I just combined the 2 things that people here seem to not like.
> 
> If one kid is scared, or even better that kid is NOT scared even though he's/she's 5 & should be, is inspired or keeps coming back, I'm good.


i happen to like glitter and inflatables. 

humph! 

LOLOL


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't read all of this enormous thread (some of y'all were getting on my nerves about 1/3 of the way thru), so forgive me if this has been said. 

I don't consider ANY Halloween décor (inside or outside) to be tacky. Not inflatables or cutesy or glittery; even tho I rag on those that do that kind of stuff, on occasion.. it's all in good fun (for me anyway. ) I like it all. If someone makes an effort to do something for not only their children but for the happiness of someone else's child, then all is good. It's about the kids and all kids love all H'ween décor. Always.

And to call someone out for having what you may perceive as tacky is...tacky. And me calling you out for being tacky is, also, tacky. The difference is that I recognize I am behaving 'tacky'.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

creeeepycathy said:


> I haven't read all of this enormous thread (some of y'all were getting on my nerves about 1/3 of the way thru), so forgive me if this has been said.
> 
> I don't consider ANY Halloween décor (inside or outside) to be tacky. Not inflatables or cutesy or glittery; even tho I rag on those that do that kind of stuff, on occasion.. it's all in good fun (for me anyway. ) I like it all. If someone makes an effort to do something for not only their children but for the happiness of someone else's child, then all is good. It's about the kids and all kids love all H'ween décor. Always.
> 
> And to call someone out for having what you may perceive as tacky is...tacky. And me calling you out for being tacky is, also, tacky. The difference is that I recognize I am behaving 'tacky'.


i dont necessarily think the OP mean TACKY (cause one persons tacky is anothers favorite thing LOL).... i think what they meant was 'when is too much too much' 

with seemingly fewer and fewer decorating every year, and more houses 'dark' than 'lit', i dont care what they have out, as long as its SOMETHING

thats just how i took it, anyways


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You know, I used to be an Inflatahater. I wanted nothing to do with inflatables. But after falling once a few years ago, spending most of Nov. 1 feeling like I went on a week long drunk but didn't go near alcohol at all, I totally "get" inflatables. Run a couple (or more) extension cords, maybe put them on a timer, plug 'em in & VOILA! you're decorated for the season!! Granted, I don't do them but the older I get the more I wanna invest in 'em.

Especially if you have younger kids, they frickin' LOVE them. You can see it in their little faces how happy Inflata-Elmo or Inflata-Snoopy makes them. It's totally worth it.

But glitter, man that crap has GOT to go back to Christmas Town!!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i dont necessarily think the OP mean TACKY (cause one persons tacky is anothers favorite thing LOL).... i think what they meant was 'when is too much too much'
> 
> with seemingly fewer and fewer decorating every year, and more houses 'dark' than 'lit', i dont care what they have out, as long as its SOMETHING
> 
> thats just how i took it, anyways



Oh, I thought the title of the thread was 'When does it become too tacky'. With 'tacky' being subjective then I thought it could mean pretty much anything.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

creeeepycathy said:


> Oh, I thought the title of the thread was 'When does it become too tacky'. With 'tacky' being subjective then I thought it could mean pretty much anything.


what one says and what one means can be very different things.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

witchymom said:


> what one says and what one means can be very different things.


huh? you lost me on that one.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Gave up a bit in. Sorry your husband made you worry... But this thread is just *SAD*.
Sad to think that a group that suffers from more than enough strange looks from non-Halloween enthusiasts is now picking each other apart. 

_*I really need one of those support Halloween magnets!!!* _


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I posted here :"Whatever works, works!" That being said, I personally have never understood some people's fascination with excessive bloody displays?
My oldest Son was 12 and all engorged in such Fangoria pictures and the like, then when babysitting the neighbor's large dog, it died.
After he and I struggled carrying the dog up from their basement to hide it in their garage, as per/instructions.so the returning little kids would not see it..... suddenly he wasn't really into gore anymore, since he loves dogs......and has since he was 3 years old.
Tolerance is easy as long as I can choose where I am going and seeing what I want to see, and that is how it should be for the majority of us.
(I almost never go anyplace anyway!) HAHAHA!


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

witchymom said:


> *i dont necessarily think the OP mean TACKY (cause one persons tacky is anothers favorite thing LOL).... i think what they meant was 'when is too much too much'
> 
> with seemingly fewer and fewer decorating every year, and more houses 'dark' than 'lit', i dont care what they have out, as long as its SOMETHING
> 
> thats just how i took it, anyways*


Yes, this is kind of where I was going with the thread. I didn't start this thread so people could pick on each other! Let's all love one another please! I just wanted people's opinions. My husband thinks it's tacky that I want to display all Halloween props/decor that I have. He feels that we should scale back because he doesn't want people to view it as tacky. I for one, feel that everything looks just fine. But, we do live in a neighborhood where not many people decorate and I'm sure he doesn't want us to look like the sore thumb on the block.


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

I think no matter the decor, we should just appreciate anyone who wants to participate. With all the negative always being thrown in our face and shoved down our throat with everything else going on in the world, lets just enjoy the fact there are still people out there willing to forget all the negative, and for one moment, whether it be brief or not, let it all go and decorate their little hearts out. This includes ALL holidays and ALL decorations.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

fennyann said:


> Yes, this is kind of where I was going with the thread. I didn't start this thread so people could pick on each other! Let's all love one another please! I just wanted people's opinions. My husband thinks it's tacky that I want to display all Halloween props/decor that I have. He feels that we should scale back because he doesn't want people to view it as tacky. I for one, feel that everything looks just fine. But, we do live in a neighborhood where not many people decorate and I'm sure he doesn't want us to look like the sore thumb on the block.


I will agree. I think your original intent was good and honest. You know... some banter about 'oh no... when is it too much'. Only in decorating it's a little bit of a Pandora's Box, and some folks will go too far and be insulting. I can speak with authority on this matter, because I decorate with blowmolds and inflatables and have taken abuse from the get-go. It slides off me because I know it's 'tacky'. It's over the top, overkill, too much. That's my plan. I call it 'shock and awe'. Cars slam on their brakes and kids scream in delight. Mission accomplished. People who use blowmolds and inflatables can be viciously insulted and my personal opinion is people who waste their time insulting other's efforts are... dingdongs. (Not the word I am really thinking. LOLOL) That is what is truly tacky... taking the time to say anything disparaging about another's effort and work. Anyone who says someone is lazy who just plugs in a bunch of inflatables had obviously never decorated with them. They are a royal PIA! LOL Anyway, there is a definite prejudice and snobbery in the decorating world.... I feel sorry for the decorating 'snobs' because entertaining any negative emotions is a real shame. There is so much to smile about and joy to share. 

I don't think anyone else can answer for you when it will be 'too much'. You just have to look at it and if you feel all warm and fuzzy inside... then it works. If you feel it's 'too much'... then it is. 

Laugh. Live. Love. Decorate. Have a good time.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Never, there are only tacky people not tacky Halloween decorations.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I think you are lovely Hilda, and I think your decorations are AWESOME! Heck you have even made me want to start collecting blow molds. I think you and your decorations ROCK! (oh...and in case anyone was wondering....my opinion "is the one that counts"....)


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree with Pumpkin..Hilda = AWESOME!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Well! If you want to really scare someone with a yard display,more "Stuff" makes more potential hiding places, but if you need to direct them to one good scare less ='s more . Consider a large yard with a focal point of just one coffin standing upright. Every light, tree limb points to it, all bright colors point to it and with nothing else to consider, the victim is on their way toward it (where else can they go?)
As the anticipation builds and an arm reaches to open the death-box.. a fantastic hiding place just at their turned back makes itself known, they turn , Then the coffin opens and the real scare is still in there! 
Of course I Know that almost nobody here would ever really want to scare someone.........it is bad manners, after all.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Hilda!! that was amazing!!! you just stood up for all of the people that have had their displays called "tacky"!!!!!! I don't believe in the word tacky, blowmolds have a rich history of everyone's parents or grandparents having them forever, in people's memory they have so much nostalgia.Not just with blowmolds, with any decorations that other people consider tacky. I don't decorate around the opinions of others I decorate to make myself happy, and to get into the spirit of the holiday.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Kardec251985 said:


> I don't think scale or number of items have anything to do with being tacky. Tackiness is usually from throwing everything together in a hodge podge without any rhyme or reason and without creating a scene. You mention that your neighbor has at least 50 pumpkins outside and that it looks tacky, but I bet if your neighbor took those same pumpkins and arranged them by height and lined them up along the borders of his/her property or in rows at the front of the house that it would probably look pretty good. If you properly display everything you have and successfully create whatever vibe you're going for, then it doesn't look bad. If you're looking at your setup and second guessing whether you've successfully "set the scene" then you probably have too many items on display or haven't arranged them appropriately yet.
> 
> To me this is a yard with a lot going on and it looks amazing:
> 
> ...


I initially missed the last sentence of your post. I though the lighting was terrific and they were parts of the same display. 

I think they both look great. Some people like bright dazzling displays especially young tots. I think its all good!


P.S I encourage honest constructive criticism.You can "knock" my Haunt all you want; I got my big boy pants on.


----------

